# Bild Dateigröße zu groß!



## Suicider9184 (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

 ich muss für eine Online-Bewerbung mein Zeugnis einscannen und ins PDF Format umwandeln. Bei der Bewerbung darf die Gesamtgröße von Anschreiben, Deckblatt, Lebenslauf, Zeugnis und2 od. 3 Arbeitsproben nicht mehr als 1 MB sein. 

 Wie komprimiert man am besten Bilder ? Format ist egal, da ich es in InDesign lade und dann in PDF umwandle. Bei 300dpi ist die Qualität sehr gut und bei nur 70dpi ist es zu schlecht leserlich.

 Was gibt es für Möglichkeiten ? Die einzelnen PDFs müssen so klein wie möglich !

 Gruß


----------



## Tobias Menzel (26. Januar 2006)

Hi,

bei Textvorlagen (schwarz auf weiß) solltest Du die Vorlage zuerst in Graustufen umwandeln (bzw. direkt als Graustufenvorlage einscannen) und im GIF-Format und einer geringen Farbanzahl (für Lesbarkeit reichen meist 4-8 Farben) exportieren. Ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht genau, wie InDesign solche Grafiken beim Export kodiert (bzw. was vom pdf-Format unterstützt wird).

Am kleinsten bekommst Du die Vorlagen wohl, wenn Du das ganze durch ein OCR jagst - dann schauts aber natürlich nicht mehr aus wie ein Original. 

Gruß
.


----------



## chmee (26. Januar 2006)

Scannen, ob Graustufe oder RGB ist erstmal egal, wenn EBV vorhanden, damit Lesbarkeit erhöhen durch zB Tonwertkorrektur. Unterm Strich reicht ne Auflösung von 150-200dpi. Dann wie gesagt wurde, als GIF speichern - ich sage 8-16 Farben - Natürlich soviel Weissrand wie möglich abschneiden. Die TextSeiten werden nur im kB-Bereich liegen, also werden noch die Arbeitsproben n bissel Speicher klauen. 

Deckblatt, Anschreiben, Lebenslauf - etwa 100kb
Zeugnis - etwa 250-300kb
2 Arbeitsproben - je etwa 250-300 kb

PDF kann mit GIF und JPG umgehen, also VOR Import in Indesign sauber komprimieren.

mfg chmee


----------



## helaukoenig (26. Januar 2006)

ja, richtig,aber vergiss nicht, die pdf-Settings in InDesign zu bearbeiten


----------



## Rofi (26. Januar 2006)

Hi,

meine Vorgänger haben eigentlich schon fast alles gesagt, bis auf eine Kleinigkeit.

Formulare wie Zeugnisse eignen sich meist sehr gut zum Einscannen in schwarz-weiss. Das spart nochmal gegenüber Graustufen. Soweit ich weiss, kannst Du, wenn Du sie einmal in Graustufen in Photoshop hast, nicht mehr in Schwarz-weiss umwandeln!

Allerdings sind im Schwarz-Weiss-Modus einige Befehle dann nicht mehr möglich, wie z.Bsp. drehen des Freistellungsfensters, Bild - Arbeitsfläche drehen per Eingabe usw.

Gruss Rofi


----------



## Tobias Menzel (26. Januar 2006)

Naja,

meines Wissens kannst Du a) selbstverständlich Graustufenbilder mit PS in Monochrom-Bitmaps umwandeln und b) bekommst Du bei Auflösungen von 150-250 dpi ein ziemlich "ausgefranstes" Ergebnis. Ein paar Graustufen (die Anzahl lässt sich beim Export ja einstellen) auf Kosten der Ausgabeauflösung können da schon einen Vorteil bringen.

Gruß
.


----------



## Rofi (27. Januar 2006)

@ Tobias,





			
				Tobias Menzel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> selbstverständlich Graustufenbilder mit PS in Monochrom-Bitmaps umwandeln


Dein Kommentar hat mich dazu angeregt, herauszufinden, wo das gemacht wird. Bin im BILD - MODUS - IN PROFIL KONVERTIEREN - ZIELFARBEN_PROFIL - BLACK & WHITE fündig geworden.
Kannst Du mir bestätigen, dass dies ein guter Weg zur Umwandlung in Schwarz-Weiss ist, oder gibt's einen besseren?

Gruss, Rofi


----------



## Tobias Menzel (27. Januar 2006)

Hi,

ich verwende meist Bild -> Modus -> indizierte Farbe. Dort Farbanzahl und gewünschte Rastermethode einstellen. 

Gruß
.


----------

